# Been gone a while due to family issue, but with tragic results...



## NancyMoranG (Aug 3, 2017)

Other than a couple of posts in Jan and May, I have not even snuck a peek at the forum due to family issue.

Well, it was our son. We have literally been baby sitting him for the last 7 months due to drug and alcohol addiction.  He Overdosed on (Friday into) Saturday morning at 1:19 a.m. 
We worried all day Saturday but hubby and I never said the words. He ALWAYS responded to the texts we sent asking are ou ok? He would respond "yes, don't worry home in a while" which usually meant I am in a state you can't know about. But he ALWAYS responded., but not all day Saturday. No credit card or bank transactions or phone activity after Friday night. ( I have access to all)

But we didn't know until Sunday 11 a.m.  when we went to Police Dept,  And they had a record of it.
He left Fri night at 9 when he got a text from a girl he had met 2-3 times, and we let him go with promises of behavior. It was rare we let him go out alone.

 I texted him at 11 pm Friday and asked 'eta?' And he said 3 hrs. 
Me: how about sooner?  Response "ok, 2-3 hrs. I am not drinking and don't want to"
I responded with "glad  "
2 people drove him to hospital in our truck,and 'vamoosed' is what police said. 
And at 1:19a.m. He was gone

He had made soooo much progress and was off drugs for 5 months. We had a lot of great fun in between the binges. He and I were VERY close. Hubby was a great dad but more of the disciplinarian and harder for him to show the 'let's have a fun, no lesson learned' moment.

He was a Army Veteran and is being interred We'd 8/9, at National Veterans Cemetary in Bourne, Ma where we are for the summer. He was born in Boston on July 3, 1978 and loved his 1/2 Irish heritage and Boston. We feel he would be at home here.
We are broken..


----------



## limr (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh Nancy, I'm so so sorry! The words are inadequate - I can't even imagine what you are going through, but my heart goes out to you.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you both. He was our only child and born 15 months after we got married. He has always been here..


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 3, 2017)

I do not know why there is an ad under my post? ( on my screen anyway)


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 3, 2017)

Im very sorry Nancy! My condolences for you and your family!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 3, 2017)

My heart goes out to you in your horrible loss. There are really no words to offer that can make the pain go away. I will be praying for your comfort and peace during this time.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 3, 2017)

Oh, Nancy,  I am so sorry.  Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## terri (Aug 3, 2017)

Nancy, I can't imagine how hard it was to type all this out.  I am so sorry for the loss of your boy.   My deepest condolences to you and your family. 

Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you all...
He hid it so well most of the the time. Everyone calling/coming by just gush over how helpful, sympathetic, smart, knowledgeable about history, and literally a Patriot for his country.
Yes, it's been a long haul. Recently the VA has been very helpful with counseling,  but he couldn't take that final step into a. Rehab program.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 3, 2017)

My stomach is in a knot and my eyes are teared over.

To lose your child? I cannot even imagine the pain.  My prayer for you is that you find the strength to endure this and find peace in the knowledge that as much as you loved him, God loves him even more and is keeping him in the palm of his merciful hands.

Eternal rest grant unto him, O Lord, 
and let perpetual light shine upon him. 
May he, and all your departed children, rest in peace.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 3, 2017)

That is so sad.  I am very very sorry.  I know words are of little comfort ... so you will be in my prayers. God Bless You.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 3, 2017)

Thank you Peeb and Gary. 
Agreed there are no words so thank you for your thoughts and well wishes,.
Peeb, that was Comforting quote, thank you.


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 3, 2017)

Nancy, I left a message for you.    My heart goes out to you and your husband.    I am saddened to hear about this.   Again, my prayers are for you and your family.    Drop a message if you want to talk.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 4, 2017)

So sorry for your loss, and understand the pain you've gone through. Our son has gone through progressively worse scenarios since his discharge in 2010 with PTSD and a TBI injury from IED's. We've lost count of the number of times he's been hospitalized for overdoses.  His last bout early this spring put him in a coma on a ventilator for several days. He's been in a VA hospital inpatient program ever since. We are hopeful though wary as he has already been through a string of programs.

He's been fortunate to survive, though so many haven't. The pain they relive daily in their mind causes them to seek out relief, to numb it with drugs and alcohol. As our son has said "to feel normal." Just know that as parents there really wasn't  anything that you could have done differently.

Sending prayers for you and your family for healing, and prayers for your Vet that he has finally found peace.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 4, 2017)

My deepest condolences. Thank you for having the thoughtful consideration for us as a group to tell us this deeply personal information. We're here for you, Nancy. again, I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know that we all feel the same way, and it's difficult for many people to even write a reply to such a post, so you've got more support here than you can gauge based on replies to your post. May peace find you soon.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 4, 2017)

So Sorry to hear of your son Nancy.  My deepest condolences and prayers.

It's a heart wrenching situation as you two loved him dearly.


----------



## Designer (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## waday (Aug 4, 2017)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 4, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> So sorry for your loss, and understand the pain you've gone through. Our son has gone through progressively worse scenarios since his discharge in 2010 with PTSD and a TBI injury from IED's. We've lost count of the number of times he's been hospitalized for overdoses.  His last bout early this spring put him in a coma on a ventilator for several days. He's been in a VA hospital inpatient program ever since. We are hopeful though wary as he has already been through a string of programs.
> 
> He's been fortunate to survive, though so many haven't. The pain they relive daily in their mind causes them to seek out relief, to numb it with drugs and alcohol. As our son has said "to feel normal." Just know that as parents there really wasn't  anything that you could have done differently.
> 
> Sending prayers for you and your family for healing, and prayers for your Vet that he has finally found peace.



Thank you for sharing. I will also pray for you and your family.
Thank your son for his service.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about this Nancy, brought tears to my eyes reading this. My condolences to you and your husband. Keep in touch with all of us on here.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 4, 2017)

Thank you Sharon...


----------



## Rick50 (Aug 4, 2017)

So sorry to hear this Nancy.Wishing you the very best. I lost a son and realize it will never leave you but you will learn to cope and survive.


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 4, 2017)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your son.  I don't really know you,  or you me.  But I hope my message in some ways helps.  May God be with you and your family in this time of need.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you Rick and Alan. We are trying to remember the good times but he had a lot of struggles in life.


----------



## snowbear (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm killing time waiting for the Downeaster to take me to Boston and I read this again.  There is no way I can say how sorry I am for your family.  I can only hope time helps a little, but I suspect it will be difficult.  Prayers and thoughts for you guys.


----------



## pjaye (Aug 5, 2017)

I am so very very sorry for your loss.  Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## otherprof (Aug 5, 2017)

NancyMoranG said:


> Other than a couple of posts in Jan and May, I have not even snuck a peek at the forum due to family issue.
> 
> Well, it was our son. We have literally been baby sitting him for the last 7 months due to drug and alcohol addiction.  He Overdosed on (Friday into) Saturday morning at 1:19 a.m.
> We worried all day Saturday but hubby and I never said the words. He ALWAYS responded to the texts we sent asking are ou ok? He would respond "yes, don't worry home in a while" which usually meant I am in a state you can't know about. But he ALWAYS responded., but not all day Saturday. No credit card or bank transactions or phone activity after Friday night. ( I have access to all)
> ...


So  sorry for this tragic loss. Take comfort in knowing you did everything possible to help him, and don't let his addiction define him. You knew he was so much more.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 5, 2017)

Thanks Snowbear, jpaye, and prof..
He was so much more, you are right.


----------



## weepete (Aug 6, 2017)

So sorry to hear Nancy. It must be a very hard time for you and your family. All I can say is my heart goes out to you, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 6, 2017)

Thank you WeePete.


----------



## Dave442 (Aug 6, 2017)

Nancy, so sorry to hear of your loss.  We have your family in our thoughts.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes, keep us in your thoughts. 
We are having a Veterans service on Wednesday. Today some family starts arriving...


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 7, 2017)

Prayers and thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## goooner (Aug 8, 2017)

Very sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## SquarePeg (Aug 16, 2017)

Oh Nancy I'm so very sorry that this happened.  Your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DarkShadow (Sep 3, 2017)

OMG Nancy so sorry for your lose, prayers for family and may god bless you.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 21, 2017)

My condolences to you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------

